# FLR(M) Spouse Visa Application - Supporting Document Query



## raycharles (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm applying in person for my FLR(M) visa this Friday (eeek!) in person. I've read the application form about 1,000,000 times and have completed all the questions after a couple of dry runs. I've been avidly reading all the various posts on supporting documentation on here which has been incredibly helpful, but I just wanted to clarify, for piece of mind, the accommodation documents.

I moved in with my husband (we were married at the beginning of February this year) at the end of November but as it was an established flat and I have only been there for three months, I am not on the lease (as we would've had to renew and sign a new 12 months lease in order to add me) nor am I on any of the bills as our flatmates set up all the accounts as direct debits a couple of years ago so we don't really get any in the post anyway.

Everyone seems to include tenancy agreements and utility bills with their applications but nowhere on the form can I find where this is requested. My husbands contracts, P60, bank statements and payslips are all addressed to our home address; we have a joint bank statement which is addressed to us both at our flat, and our marriage certificate states this as our address as well. 

I suppose my question is this: Do I need to submit further proof of me living at the same address? I can include a couple of bank statements and payslips which show my address, but I was concerned about complicated the application by including financial documentation for myself when we're relying on category A and only submitting my husbands financials.

Apologies for the long-winded query, I really hope someone can give me some advice although I expect it will be my decision on the day! Is it silly to not submit them but take them along on the day in case they ask for further proof of address? So hard as I have technically ticked all the check boxes on the back of the application - nowhere does it ask for proof of address, unless you're applying as an unmarried partner.

If it helps, here is a list of the documents I am submitting:

- My passport and two passport photos
- My sponsors passport and one passport photo
- Letter of introduction explaining briefly how we met from my perspective (again, I can't see where this is requested, but seems like a nice way to humanise the application - do I also need to submit one from my husbands perspective?)
- My husbands financials : 6 months payslips, last 6 months of bank transactions printed at the bank and with salary payments highlighted, 3 contracts showing his salary increases over the last two years, letter from HR confirming position, salary and start date, P60 from 2012/2013
- Marriage certificate
- Selection of 4-5 photos of the two of us
- Joint bank statement as proof of shared financial responsibilities

Thank you all in advance, this forum has been the most amazing resource while preparing my application, I'm so nervous about next week! I'll have no nails left come Friday.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What would be useful is a letter from landlord or letting agent agreeing to your moving into the flat.
Yes, a letter of sponsorship is good to have, though in PEO appointment, they don't take a great deal of interest in covering letters. Presumably because only recently you have been approved for a fiancée visa and met relationship requirement.
P60 is not needed as it doesn't cover any period he is relying on (which is all in 2013-14 tax year) but no harm in taking it along.
I think what you have is enough for showing you live there. If you can find any other official letters addressed to you, include them.


----------



## raycharles (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Joppa! 

Our landlord is notoriously hard to get in touch with - would it be any use to have one of the flatmates who are on the lease write a letter confirming I live there and include the original lease agreement?

This is our first visa application together as we met here in the UK after I arrived on my YMS visa (I'm from NZ but my husband has a British passport).

I have a letter from my NZ bank sending my new credit card as well as a couple of NZ and UK bank statements. Fingers crossed this is enough, hard in this day and age when most communication is digital - I never get posted anything!

Thanks for the speedy response, I hope I've done enough - this is by far the most stressful thing I've ever had to do!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Landlord's letter is really needed as they must be satisfied you are allowed to live there.


----------



## raycharles (Feb 23, 2014)

I doubt I will be able to get a hold of that before our appointment on Friday - is it common to decline applications based on not being able to provide enough evidence for living arrangements? From the form, it feels like this part of the application is a bit of a grey area as they never ask for specific documents unlike the financial, relationship and English language sections...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not common but can happen, or they can ask you to provide it by post and your leave to remain is delayed until you do.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Even email from the landlord is better than nothing.


----------



## raycharles (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Joppa, I'll give it a go and if I can't get a hold of him, I will just have to cross my fingers that the rest of my application is strong enough for them to approve it. Really appreciate your help!


----------



## raycharles (Feb 23, 2014)

Me again (the stress continues!) - I just found a council tax bill with my name on it (didn't think we had been sent one since I had been added). Will this, along with bank statements and payslips, be enough? Should I take the tenancy agreement with my husbands name on it too? Our landlord takes weeks to get back to us at the best of times, I've emailed him but believe he's out of the country at the moment so think it's extremely unlikely that I will get this letter before Friday, if at all.

My husband and I are in the process of getting a new apartment on our own so will be moving soon but don't want to sign a new lease till we know the outcome of the visa application, which if we have to appeal will mean that all our other proof of address will be irrelevant I'm guessing. We're saying our current address is where we intend to live in the UK as we haven't moved yet but will probably within the next month.

Sorry, I am just worried as this is the only part of the application I'm nervous about and it's the one which has now info in the guidance notes or on the form!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, it may be that the caseworker handling your application is happy to accept what you have as sufficient evidence of accommodation. Or they want more. There is no way of knowing.
Just take as much evidence as you have of living at that address.
As it says in the guidance Annex F:


> Greater care needs to be taken where there is purportedly private tenancy. If there are any aspects of the case which raise substantial doubts, corroborative evidence of residence should be sought.


----------

